# sabiki rigs at walmart



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Walmart on 98 a little east of Navarre still carries the larger sized sabiki rigs? I went a couple weeks ago and couldn't find any.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

They do but get sold out pretty quickly the 2 brands they carry are marathon and tsunami if you ask one of the workers there they can look in the back stock room


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yea they do go pretty quick. Isn't there a Academy in pensacola if so I would try there after checking with walmart like the previous person said.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, they had some yesterday but they are not with the larger selection of sabikis(next to the hooks) they are on the other side of the same aisle to the right of the rods up top.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Do hard tails hit at night on the pier?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

At okalossa you have will have better luck do due to the lights but navarre for me it's rare to catch bait fish I mostly catch catfish or blues and skip jacks


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

I was told once that you could catch baitfish near the jetties on the destin side right at the outlet to the gulf. As you are driving into destin from FWB look to the right on the destin bridge to see the jetties I'm talking about. I know when you have a outgoing tide you can catch a lot of fish from all the bait being washed out from the bay.


----------

